# Trashing Motion on a Electric Chair



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok Guys i wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on how to make a thrashing motion on an Electric Chair, WITHOUT using Pneumatics, i really want to make this look amazing but i don't have the money for an air compressor. Please Help me


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

hey bro, you may have to use an air compressor...


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

You could use a motor and crank arm to cause the subject to bounce forward and back.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Try converting a cheap Jig saw or Cheap Saw Zall. 

Have the back and forth motion being applied to the back, so the torse goes back and forth. Cheap and effective!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

gadget-evilusions said:


> You could use a motor and crank arm to cause the subject to bounce forward and back.


Yea a crank would work very good trying to find a how things work site to show you


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Go one step further and use a cam assembly on the motor instead of a single crank; you'd have multiple body movements. One cam could move the head, one on the torso, and one could bounce the legs.

I know pneumatics are the preferred power source for a lot of reasons, but I think motors are a better choice when you can get away with it... you get a self-contained prop, and it's quieter. To me that pneumatic PUNK-HISSSSS PUNK-HISSSS just takes me out of the moment.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I would also like some how too's on different crank set-ups...


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I used an electric drill with a cam. The motion looks good, but very, very noisy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

of course you could always electrocute the actor. I know some directors who would love to do that! LOL You'd have to get a new one every night, but I hear theyare a dime a dozen.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sickie...you truely are Ickie LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As I suggested to you in chat one day, try using some of the design concepts here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/index.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

One of my fave all time links!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I was looking around online the other day...when I found this link it's a electric chair prop that a guy build using MADMAX's plans I played around with the set-up and it works great...but I am using a beefier motor you'll have to wait for this one.....
but here is the link....http://www.stulack.com/electric.htm


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I use a few "Bumble Balls" in my victim, then strap him down and switch them on. Not really "thrashing" but there is definately some twitching movement.


----------

